
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  RÃ©sumÃ©&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
fidz

      Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Java
    
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/waza
    
      Email: Plase decode: d2F6YUBmYXN0bWFpbC5qcA==
    

I love building something that fun to use and useful to people. When i was in
my campus, i made a automatic learning presence system. It can learn what
class on what room by detecting RFID of the student card in that room. It made
with Raspberry PI and Ruby on Rails.

I also make a SMS dispatcher (progresioapp.com), and made it available for
Indonesian. Built with PHP and Python.

Also, i am proficient in managing distributed system and how to scale big
system.

Although i am from Asia, i am pretty understand English, so language should be
no problem.

~~~
facepalm
Decode how? (Just curious, I am not in a position to hire somebody)

~~~
fidz
It is base64-encoded text. I did that because i hate spam.

------
levantina

      Location: Rome, IT
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Wolfram Language, LaTeX, Python, learning R
      Résumé/CV: 
    	- CV: chaoslikehome.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/cv_vbiaginishort.pdf 
    	- Blog with projects: chaoslikehome.wordpress.com
    	- GitHub: github.com/levantina
    	- Linkedin: it.linkedin.com/in/biaginivalentina
      Email: vbiagini@gmail.com
    

Master’s Degree in Theoretical Physics with full grades at “La Sapienza”
University of Rome (Italy), with major subject Statistical Mechanics, and also
Complex Systems and Computational Physics. For this reason I have a
significant experience in programming, analyzing real systems to extract
meaningful information through statistical inference and modelling, in
particular in complex networks analysis. My coursework with high technical
content required self-motivation, hard work, being used to difficult tasks and
an eye for details. I developed these skills and also my problem-solving
abilities through several individual research projects, often
interdisciplinary. Beside my mother tongue Italian, I have a very good
knowledge of English and French, thanks to studying and traveling abroad. I am
always curious to learn new techniques and technologies.

------
sulami
Location: Duisburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Python, C, Go, Yesod, Django, Flask, SQL, REST,
Linux/BSD, git. Also Xlib/XCB, Wayland, OpenGL, Scheme/Racket, DLang and other
strange but fun technologies.

Resume/CV:
[https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf](https://sulami.github.io/raw/resume.pdf)

Email: sulami@peerwire.org

------
tfgg
Location: Oxford / London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Fortran, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, parallel computation,
HTML, Javascript, CSS

Email: timothy.green+hn@gmail.com

Website: [http://tfgg.me/](http://tfgg.me/) (minimalist/woefully
underdeveloped)

Github: [https://github.com/tfgg](https://github.com/tfgg)

CV: [http://tfgg.me/cv.pdf](http://tfgg.me/cv.pdf)

I'm a computational physicist with a long history of programming and web
development looking for new post-PhD challenges, technical and social. By day
I work on developing new methods for quantum chemistry in order to solve
problems in physics, chemistry and materials science, by night I work on
internet-based projects to improve democracy in the UK. I love learning new
things, and if you've got interesting data to play with, or just a crazy idea,
I'd love to chat.

------
milankragujevic

      Location: Klenovnik, Branicevo Area, Serbia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Node.js, Node-Webkit, HTML, CSS
      Resume (more like portfolio): http://milankragujevic.com/
      Email: milankragujevic@gmail.com

I'm a 15 year old web developer from Serbia. I'm currently a student of the
Electrotechnical School "Nikola Tesla". I'm a mediocre programmer, and a worse
designer, mainly looking for small jobs to build up experience. I can work
remotely for 6 hours a day, from 14:00 to 20:00 GMT+1 Europe/Belgrade time. I
charge very little, given that I live in a barely-2nd world country, in a poor
village. I need the money, and will work on anything.

------
nicalyrenard
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes/No

Willing to relocate: yes

technologies: html5, css3, jquery

resume/cv:

    
    
      - resume: http://www.nicaly.com/assets/resume.pdf
      - website: http://www.nicaly.com
      - portfolio: http://www.behance.net/nicalygray
    

email: nicole@nicaly.com

I am a recent student of graphic design in Chicago, IL and I am looking to
start working in web design and front end development. My school offered very
little in terms of development classes and most of what I know is self taught.
I am continuing to teach myself in my free time (while still working other
full time job) but I really would like to find something that bridges my
design experience while immersing in the front-end development aspect to
further augment my skills.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Clojure, ClojureScript, FP languages only, no javascript!

Isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert (using since released in 2013), built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes),
three open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.
Looking for Clojure and ClojureScript work.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com

------
paulnasca
I am Paul, the creator of ZynAddSubFX, Paulstretch (Paul's Extreme Sound
Stretch) and other well known software. I have just moved to London and I am
available for contract/permanent job.

Location: London, UK

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C++, Linux, DSP, Python

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/04oLaI](https://goo.gl/04oLaI)

Email: nascapaul at gmail dot com

Website: [http://www.paulnasca.com](http://www.paulnasca.com)

Linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/paulnasca](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/paulnasca)

------
namigop
Location: Singapore

Remote : No

Willing to relocate : Yes. I'm actually looking to move out of Singapore

Technologies : C#, F#, WPF/WCF/BizTalk, a bit of Python, Perl, Java. I
primarily work on .NET but have no problem picking up another language

Email : erik.araojo@wcfstorm.com

About me : I'm one of those managers who write code. I currently lead a team
of 10 developers. In my spare time I've built Wcfstorm, WcfStorm.REST,
WcfStorm.Server and Tresi. Please see
[http://www.wcfstorm.com](http://www.wcfstorm.com)

------
johnward
Location: Ohio (Pittsburgh, PA area)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Would consider it for the right opportunity

Technologies:Search,XML, XPATH, XSLT, HTML, CSS, Javascript, YUI, jQuery,
AJAX, cURL, PHP, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, IIS, Apache, Windows Server, Linux, MS
SQL, Oracle PL/SQL, MySQL, SQLite, Git

Resume/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnathanward](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnathanward)

Email:[http://johnathanward.com/watson-explorer-
consultant/#contact](http://johnathanward.com/watson-explorer-
consultant/#contact)

About me: I'm an experienced technical consultant who's been working with a
search engine product (IBM Watson Explorer) for the last 5 years. I configure
our software to connect to various enterprise data sources, write data
converters, and manage the search experience. I also spend a good but of time
developing widgets (html,css,js,ruby) within a Ruby on Rails application that
sits on top of the search data as our front-end. I have a mix of hard
technical skills with the soft customer interaction skills.

I'd probably be good in any role interfacing with business or clients and/or
positions focused around data and how to handle it. I'd also like to get into
more of a development role, possibly with focus on the front-end/UX. For
consulting roles I'm looking for part-time travel or remote versus of full
time travel.

------
fealaer
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://fealaer.ru](http://fealaer.ru)

Github: [https://github.com/fealaer](https://github.com/fealaer)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer](https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer)

StackOverflow:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer)

Email: fealaer@gmail.com

Technologies:

JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS (LESS, SASS), MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, PHP, Sybase, MySQL

Summary:

I am a Full Stack Web Developer / Software Engineer with 8+ years of extensive
professional experience with JavaScript (MEAN, node.js, AngularJS), HTML5,
CSS3, Java, PHP, SQL and NoSQL (MongoDB). Highly skilled in system
architecture, software design, programming and troubleshooting.

Last 3 years I have been working with MEAN stack as a front end or a full
stack web developer. So far, I have 4 completed projects utilizing just
AngularJS or complete MEAN stack, also I have several completed projects based
on Java SE/EE and LAMP technologies.

------
tomjacobs
Location: San Francisco USA and Melbourne Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iPhone dev, Android dev, HTML CSS, JavaScript, Rails, MySQL,
Angular.js. Node, ROS, Raspberry Pi, Redis, C++, PHP, AWS.

Resume:
[https://www.pdfhost.net/index.php?Action=Download&File=82540...](https://www.pdfhost.net/index.php?Action=Download&File=825402250f98ca368029fbbec990fbc4)

Love startups. P2P C++ developer at Red Swoosh
([https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/secrets-of-the-
best-6bae52d80...](https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/secrets-of-the-
best-6bae52d8055a)). Wrote the Expensify mobile apps. Building companies
since. Contributing writer on TechCrunch.
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/14/how-to-better-predict-
unico...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/14/how-to-better-predict-unicorns/)

Email: tom@tappily.com.au

Looking to do web development, mobile development, hardware development, or
business development, for a startup with a useful purpose to consumers, that
is pushing the use of new technology forward. Love self driving car
technology, robots, and drones.

------
MichaelSiddi

      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, I'd love to! :) (Silicon Valley/ SF Bay Area)
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git
      Résumé/CV: http://resume.michaelsiddi.com
      Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com
      Website: http://www.michaelsiddi.com
    

Hi, I know... you need an Italian guy for your dev team... well, today's your
lucky day, I'm here to solve your problem!!! :-)

I have 5 years of experience on iOS and Objective C, I have a Bachelor's
Degree in Computer Science and I've published 5 apps in the App Store (I know
how to do my stuff!)

I have 2 years of experience on Android too.

I'm currently the owner and only developer for the mobile project I started 2
years ago in the startup I work for. Last month I've shipped a new version of
'my' product (native mobile SDKs for iOS'n'Android) adding voice and video
functionality using WebRTC.

What I do not have: A work authorization for the United States - You will need
to sponsor me a Green Card / H1-B, sorry about that! :( I'd love to work in
the Silicon Valley!!!

Thank you for reading, please drop me a line if you like to know more about me
:)

~~~
MichaelSiddi

      Location: Italy

------
heliodor
Location: New Yorker, currently in Puerto Rico, moving to Los Angeles shortly

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Django, AngularJS, D3, NVD3,
Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Graphite, Mongo

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor) and
[http://about.me/heliodor](http://about.me/heliodor)

Email: heliodorj [at] gmail [dot] com

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin. I'm a
responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible schedule, and is
able to understand and consider your business needs. One of the first members
of the data analytics team at Squarespace.

Expertise:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- Android

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

Open to different types of opportunities and setups, whether employment or
consulting, part time or full time.

------
orph4nus

      Location: UK (Belgian Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (Possible candidate for Remote Year 2016)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Global)
      Technologies: C++ / C / Rust / Go / Haskell / Elm / <3 Functional Languages
      Résumé/CV: http://glendc.com/files/resume.pdf
      Email: contact@glendc.com
      LinkedIn: https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/glen-de-cauwsemaecker/35/37b/964
      GitHub: https://github.com/GlenDC
    

Ideally I would like a Full Time Remote position, but other offers are also
welcome.

I have 2 years experience in the Game Industry where I made products for
desktop, mobile, VCR and Console. I worked on games, (open source) technology.
I also did R&D projects for games and game engines. I am fan of language
design and love reading/learning about it. I work on Linux, Windows and OSX,
with Arch Linux being my favorite environment.

Variation/Learning/Challenges are what I need in a job. Open source, and
modern (cutting-edge) technology is what I desire.

------
peterbecich
Location: Long Beach, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfmvxg98x111w9o/pbecich_resume_Aug...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfmvxg98x111w9o/pbecich_resume_August_2015_noaddress.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/peterbecich](https://github.com/peterbecich)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbecich](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterbecich)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/1007926/peter-
becich](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1007926/peter-becich)

Email: peterbecich@gmail.com

Technologies: Scala, Scalaz, Play, Postgres, R, PL/SQL, CUDA

I've tinkered with Play, Scala.js, and the Mesosphere stack but have taken a
step back from these to strengthen my understanding of FP fundamentals. The
book "Functional Programming in Scala" has led me into Scalaz, recently.
Feedback on the Scala market appreciated!

------
underscoremark
Location: Gatineau, Quebec, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Continuous Integration, Jenkins, Trac, Automation,
HTML5, REST, JSON, Python, Javascript, Node.js, Dojo, C, Scheme, OCaml,
Erlang/Elixir, PostgreSQL, Windows, Linux, Bash, Telephony, ...

Resume:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/crwedman](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/crwedman)

Email: crwedman (at) gmail

------
jeromegv
SEEKING Work - Remote or Toronto-based I'm an experienced IT consultant
specialized in search technologies for ecommerce & intranet websites. I can
help you improve your search platform with

-Endeca (I'm a former employee of Endeca)

-Google Search Appliance (Certified as Deployment Specialist)

-ElasticSearch

I've worked on the full stack of a search solution, from the modelling, data
ingestion, configuration of relevancy and front-end integration

I'm also experienced with the full stack development of a website. Either with
API development with node.js on the backend or various javascript libraries on
the frontend (Angular, jQuery). I've also done visualizations on the frontend
with d3, mapbox, leaflet with OpenStreetMap, geojson, etc.

Contact: jerome@gagnonvoyer.com LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jeromegagnonvoyer)
Github: [https://github.com/jeromegv](https://github.com/jeromegv)

------
itsxamot
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Depends on the opportunity - prefer to stay in SF.

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, HTML, CSS, React, D3.js, Node/Express, MongoDB,
Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, etc.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qtv7m9fc7ekcv8y/Collin%20Wu%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qtv7m9fc7ekcv8y/Collin%20Wu%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/collinwu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/collinwu)

Github: [https://github.com/collinwu](https://github.com/collinwu)

Email: collinwu [at] gmail [dot] com

Summary: Front-end engineer first and a JavaScript engineer second. I enjoy
and am best at developing a good UI/UX. I've become a fan of React w/
ES6/Babel & Webpack recently. Also comfortable with Node/Express on the back-
end. I am also experienced with data visualization leveraging d3.js.

------
aarkling
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Java (4 years), C/C++ (6 years), Python (3 years), MATLAB (2 years),
JavaScript/ CoffeeScript (2 years), Android (1 year)

Web Design - HTML, CSS, LESS, Node.js, Jade, Mongo, Drupal, Wordpress, Django,
jQuery

Other: Android, LibGDX, Game Boy

Research:

Information -
[http://cpl.cc.gatech.edu/projects/RIGOR/](http://cpl.cc.gatech.edu/projects/RIGOR/),

Code - [https://github.com/ajmalk/RIGOR-cpp](https://github.com/ajmalk/RIGOR-
cpp), [https://bitbucket.org/ahmadh84/object-regions-
web](https://bitbucket.org/ahmadh84/object-regions-web),

Research Paper -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpdq4gpg0t1m6ip/Research%20Paper.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpdq4gpg0t1m6ip/Research%20Paper.pdf?dl=0)

Webapp - objectregions.com

Resume:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqov3c41gf0mfxv/AjmalKunnummalResu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqov3c41gf0mfxv/AjmalKunnummalResume.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/ajmalk](https://github.com/ajmalk)

Email: ajmalarkunnummal@gmail.com

I just graduated from Georgia Tech with a BS in Computer Science. I've dabbled
in computer vision research, mobile development, game development and web
development. I'm looking for a permanent or temporary job in the US or Canada.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
davnicwil
_Location_ : Bogota, Colombia (but I'm English)

 _Remote_ : Yes

 _Willing to Relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, CSS, React, Node, Java, DropWizard, Hibernate,
SQL, Redis

 _CV_ : [http://tinyurl.com/davnicwil-resume](http://tinyurl.com/davnicwil-
resume) TL;DR: 5+ years' web dev experience, 1 as team lead. 1st class BSc +
MSc in CS.

 _Email_ : davnicwil@gmail.com

\---

I'm Dave - experienced, very good, full-stack web developer and most recently
a web dev team lead at a large UK online gaming company.

I'm English, now living in Bogota, Colombia and looking for remote work. These
days my stack of choice is React with Node server-rendering for the front end,
and either Node or Java over a SQL database for the backend. I've worked with
a lot of languages/frameworks and can learn new ones rapidly: I have no
problem switching.

If you want a web app building _really_ well, by someone who isn't just a
great coder but a great communicator, get in touch!

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada only - If you are based in US, I will
expect efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN
permit for Candians like me can be used as a stop gap measure.)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 15 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my pref is mostly
backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm fine with the young, wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs(or ones born with silver hair - like I was :)) who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
trumbitta2
Location: Cagliari Area, Italy

Remote: Yes (International OK)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right offer

Technologies: UX research and low-fi mockups, Angular, Bootstrap

Resume: [full:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi](http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi)]

Born, growing up.

Eclectic web developer, 15yrs work experience.

Top specialization is in UX – but not graphic – design, with a (obvious?)
responsive approach. I have fun working with Angular and would like to
continue.

I'm also a natural born catalyst when it comes to good ideas and the next tech
trends, bringing a creative and focused drive to the table of every team I've
been part of.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

Email: william@williamghelfi.com

Author of Bootstrap In Practice:

[http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-
practice](http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Email: ken.compxpress@gmail.com

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
zvanness
Location: San Francisco, Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, Swift, Xcode, HTML,
CSS, SQL.

Interests: Front end design, backend development

Resume: [http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

Email: zach@breue.com

I can build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

~~~
wpietri
Do you actually want to be hired? If not, this probably belongs in the
freelancing thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10152810)

------
robodale
Location: Sioux Falls, SD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C#, Javascript, Visual Studio, .NET Webforms / ASP.NET, .NET Web
API, .NET MVC, SQL Server, MySQL, SQLite, Oracle/T-SQL, LINQ, Entity
Framework, Vici CoolStorage, Ajax, JSON, jQuery UI+Mobile, AngularJS,
KnockoutJS, HTML, HTML5, CSS, CSS3, XML, SOAP, Bootstrap

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/dalehenning](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/dalehenning)
[http://DaleHenning.com](http://DaleHenning.com)

Email: dale.henning.biz@gmail.com

13 years full-stack developer on C# / .NET platform. ASP.NET, Web API, .NET
MVC. Focusing right now making web apps shine with AngularJS. Don't
pigeonhole.NET me - I've had several years doing C++, Java, and php as well.

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I’m eligible to get a TN Visa to work in the U.S..)

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, GoLang (I'm learning Scala/Spark, JS
ES6/React these days.)

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

Some of my thoughts:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860](https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860)

I'm open for different kinds of opportunities since I'm an
observer/learner/thinker/doer;)

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUdlBST2hUZkNHdFU/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Most recent/notable work centers on designing and developing a transport
architecture based on AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework and a unit
test suite in python to go along with it. I prefer backend work and enjoy
designing tools/libraries/frameworks that can be the basis for larger
applications.

------
danielvinson
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, d3, jQuery, HTML5, CSS, SVG, Python,
Django, Flask, Cassandra, MongoDB, AWS, Git, SVN, Unix, bash.

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/vinsondaniel (email me for more information
please, this is purposely incomplete)

Email: danielvinson+hn@gmail.com

I have experience at almost every level of product development: I have at
various points designed, produced, coded, documented, deployed, and supported
three significant hardware products. My personal projects currently - data
analysis and charting with large data sets scraped from the web, a front-end
SVG framework for flowcharts, and numerous small tools for data analysis on
specific sets.

I'd love to hear about any role which might be interesting - I'd love a change
of pace and not afraid of trying something new.

------
dandruffhead
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, C#, Flask, React, Electron, Node,
Linear Algebra, Statistics, Hadoop Map Reduce

Resume: [https://github.com/shulhi/resume/blob/master/shulhi-
sapli.pd...](https://github.com/shulhi/resume/blob/master/shulhi-sapli.pdf)

Email: shulhi@gmail.com

Currently looking for opportunities to work across the stack with other
talented engineers on challenging, engaging projects that solve difficult
problems. I've given talk during PyCon Malaysia recently about interesting
project that I worked on recently. It involved lots of heavy and time
consuming data calculation.

My background is in Maths (Uni of Wisconsin-Madison), but I have been coding
professionally for a while now.

------
haxiomic
Location: UK (Plymouth)

Remote: happy to

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: modern frontend web (HTML5 & CSS3), WebGL & GLSL, JavaScript
±node.js, haxe, PHP, Objective-C

Portfolio:
[http://haxiomic.github.io/portfolio/](http://haxiomic.github.io/portfolio/)

CV:
[http://haxiomic.github.io/cv/George%20Corney%20-%20CV.pdf](http://haxiomic.github.io/cv/George%20Corney%20-%20CV.pdf)

Github: [http://github.com/haxiomic](http://github.com/haxiomic)

Email: haxiomic@gmail.com

Intro: I get excited by physics, creative coding, UI/UX and education. My work
has been enjoyed by over 1.6 million people and featured on sites including
The Next Web, Gizmodo and FastCoDesign.

(I'm available for freelance work)

~~~
JeffreyKaine
Send me an email, I'm hiring designers and UI engineers at Zenefits.

jerickson@zenefits.com

------
arunk-s
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python,Go,C,C++,Javascript,Linux,Git, Familiar with
NoSql(MongoDB)

Github: [https://github.com/arunk-s](https://github.com/arunk-s)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f4yem45wsumm7fm/Resume_new.pdf?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f4yem45wsumm7fm/Resume_new.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIN: in.linkedin.com/pub/arun-sori/77/31b/980/en

Email: arunsori94(at)gmail.com

About me: I'm an undergraduate student completing my degree this year. I'm a
very fast learner and always ready to hack and build something. Love Open
Source and been a contributor to OSS projects for the past couple of years.
Actively looking for a job so please feel free to reach out.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Full stack developer, specializing in RESTful APIs and Single Page
Applications.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Only to San Francisco, New York, New Orleans, or San
Diego).

Technologies: Node.js (MEAN), PHP (LAMP).

Resume:
[http://malcolmdiggs.com/resume.pdf](http://malcolmdiggs.com/resume.pdf)

Portfolio:
[http://malcolmdiggs.com/portfolio](http://malcolmdiggs.com/portfolio)

Email: malcolmdiggs@gmail.com

Keywords: ExpressJs, Restify, Gulp, Grunt, Javascript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3,
Bootstrap, Foundation, MongoDB, MySQL, Redis, TDD/BDD, DynamoDB, SCRUM,
Laravel, CodeIgniter. LA, Venice, Santa Monica, Culver City, Palms, DTLA, SD,
NOLA, AngularJS, EmberJS, ReactJS, DerbyJS, BackboneJS, NPM, PhoneGap, Ionic,
Xamarin, Github.

------
mfisher87
Location: Illinois, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Montana, Colorado, Washington State, California, other
possibilities. Can legally work anywhere in US.

Technologies: Python, SQL, UNIX, cluster/grid computing, Ab Initio,
HTML/CSS/JS

Resume: [http://www.mattfi.com/mfisher-
resume.pdf](http://www.mattfi.com/mfisher-resume.pdf)

Email: mattj@mattfi.com

Looking for a position that leverages my 7 years of experience in the
financial services industry designing and building parallel data processing
systems. I am interested in any science/technology field: biotech, earth
science, networking, atmospheric science, research, data science, and more.
Example role titles: Software Engineer, Software Architect, Data Engineer,
Data Systems Engineer

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (US)

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/local/ios-
sergey-evseev.rtf)

Email: evseev.srg at gmail.com

I'm looking for full-time remote position as iOS developer. Almost 5 years of
experience on iOS application development and about 8 years on web development
(MySQL/PHP, HTML/CSS/jQuery). I have experience of working remotely with
international teams. Currently working as Senior iOS Developer in large
e-commerce startup: millions of monthly active users, top 5 and featured in 5
countries.

------
k_chalmers

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Montana, Colorado, Washington State, California, other possibilities.
      Technologies: HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (+libraries), Wordpress, Jekyll, MySQL, PHP, git, python
      Resume/CV: http://kylechalmers.me/assets/pdfs/KyleChalmersWebDeveloper.pdf
      Email: kyle@kylechalmers.me
    

I am a front-end web developer looking to utilize my skill set to move/grow
into a full-stack role. I am most familiar/proficient with LAMP stacks (PHP or
Python).

I am interesting in contract or full-time work, preferably remote or in any of
the locations listed for relocation as I am looking to specifically relocate.

------
joshturn
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, Express, Angular, React, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
Gulp/Grunt, HTML/CSS

Resume: [http://www.joshturn.com/about-me/](http://www.joshturn.com/about-me/)

Email: talktojosh@gmail.com

I’m a full-stack JavaScript engineer with experience designing and building
production applications using a variety of the latest front-end and back-end
tools and frameworks.

Currently looking for opportunities to work across the stack with other
talented engineers on challenging, engaging projects that solve difficult
problems. Some areas of interest are music, education, art, renewable energy,
crowdfunding, hardware, and anything related to the future of web development.

------
cstanley
I have an array of experience from video production, to web dev + design, to
investment banking.

Yale Grad, founder at FurnishUp.com, taught myself code via side-project
TheUpTrade.com.

I want to work on problems that the average person doesn't even realize they
have with technologies they don't even know exist.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, HTML/CSS, AWS, JQuery, Blender, Photoshop, WebGL, Sketch,
PostgreSQL, Python, GIT, Arduino, Google Analytics, Excel, VBA, 3DR Solo,
Design Thinking

Resume/CV:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/christanley.com/Chris+Stanley%27s+R...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/christanley.com/Chris+Stanley%27s+Resume+8-Aug-15.pdf)

Email: stanleychris2@gmail.com

------
rahulbreddy
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Bioconductor, SAS, SQL, Python

Resume/CV:
[http://rahulreddy.com/RahulReddy_Sep2015.pdf](http://rahulreddy.com/RahulReddy_Sep2015.pdf)

Website: [http://rahulreddy.com/](http://rahulreddy.com/) (out of date)

Email: rahulbr87@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahulbr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rahulbr)

I'm a data scientist with experience in logistics and government (consulting),
US healthcare (strategy), energy (analytics), and genetics (statistics)
looking to work at the intersection of data, growth, and new products or
markets.

------
codeddesign
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Angular, HTML5, CSS3, React, PHP, MongoDB, MySQL,
SQLite, Photoshop, Illustrator

Website: [http://codeddesign.org](http://codeddesign.org)

Accomplished UI Designer & Front-end Developer with extensive experience
building pixel-perfect designs and web applications. I have extensive
experience with Javascript, HTML5, Angular, PHP, Laravel, and many other
languages/frameworks. With a diverse range of abilities, I am able to provide
a wide angle of services including UI design, application development, and
mobile development. I am self motived, confident, and creative with more than
10 years of experience.

Email: web@codeddesign.org

------
robogimp
Location: Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS/Sass, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, ActionScript,
SublimeText, DevTools, Git, Foundation for Apps, Photoshop, Illustrator,
Flash, InDesign, After Effects, Axure, Unity 3D, Auto CAD, 3Ds Max, Soundforge

Website: [http://designdave.net](http://designdave.net)

Email: dave.batt@me.com

Awards: 1st Place Stavanger Hackathon 2015, 1st Place Startup Weekend
Stavanger 2014

I specialise in front-end web design, prototyping and rich media. I have also
worked extensively in print media and illustration. I strive to create work
that is both inviting and functional, merging my deep understanding of graphic
design with code to create pleasing user experiences.

------
TheHydroImpulse
Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: JavaScript, C, Rust, Ruby, Postgres, Cassandra

Resume:
[http://www.hydrocodedesign.com/public/Resume.pdf](http://www.hydrocodedesign.com/public/Resume.pdf)

Website: [http://hydrocodedesign.com](http://hydrocodedesign.com)

Github:
[https://www.github.com/thehydroimpulse](https://www.github.com/thehydroimpulse)

Email: dnfagnan(at)gmail.com

Highly experienced JavaScript developer as well as C and Rust skills. Looking
to solve hard problems and/or create awesome products.

Also have experience with distributed systems and concurrent programming.

------
rserna
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to NYC or SF

Technologies: Python / PHP / SQL

Skills: Financial modeling, project management

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/rodrigo-
serna/36/817/37a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/rodrigo-serna/36/817/37a)

Resume: Email for resume

Email: rodjserna@gmail.com

Looking for: Looking to apply diverse set of skills (electrical engineering
degree, customer service experience, investment banking experience) to new and
creative problems / challenges. Out of college since December and have
currently been working as an IB analyst, always looking for new opportunities
and good teams to work for. Please reach out for resume.

------
JonahBraun

      Location: Los Angeles, California and Edmonton, Canada
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes, if the location is cool enough.
      Technologies: Go (Golang)
      Resume: http://goodcoffee.ca/hn-jonah-resume-pu2c6cas7tcwjqj9/
      Email: Jonah at GoodCoffee.ca
    

I've been writing code for decades and am currently looking for a remote
position coding go. As an example of my go code, see
[https://github.com/JonahBraun/wago](https://github.com/JonahBraun/wago) I am
actively working on the next release, expecting to be done next week.

------
pyb

      Location: London, UK
      Willing to relocate: EU
      Technologies:  Flexible (Web ; systems)
      Email: in profile
    

I would love to hear from ambitious startups or companies, pref. London or UK
based.

Commercial Experience : Blocks Wearables (smartwatch prototype) ; Oxride (web
developement / transport) ; Quadriga Worldwide (set-top box) ; Imagination
Technologies (mobile GPU); Cambridge Microfab/ European Space Agency

Open source : X server ; Minix/Linux bridge ; Various smaller projects inc.
machine learning, data visualisation. Recurse Center alum.

Github: [https://github.com/pyb](https://github.com/pyb)

------
brickmort
Python/Django Developer, DevOps Engineer

Location: NYC | Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: to NYC

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML/CSS, Java, C#, HTML, CSS,
Javascript, Rust, AWS, Docker, CoreOS, Devops, Linux

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SDJQOVdFTHRObTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SDJQOVdFTHRObTQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: please see resume

Working in IT full-time and currently doing freelance development. looking to
shift to a full-time developer or devops oriented position. I'm bilingual in
Spanish and English. Feel free to contact me even if you just want to keep in
touch.

------
gorn
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote : Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please (Preferably Western Europe)

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Web API,JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery,
HTML/CSS, TDD, Git/SVN/TFS, SQL Server, NHibernate/EF

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/ufuk-cv-sep](http://bit.ly/ufuk-cv-sep)

Email: [http://bit.ly/ufuk-em](http://bit.ly/ufuk-em)

I’m a software developer who currently works on customizable solutions for
telecommunication industry. I mainly worked on .NET stack but I’m not
religious about it. I like writing testable code and automating stuff. Feel
free to contact me by email.

------
uare14
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Embedded, FPGA

Resume/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/guillaume-olivier-
gagnon/75/55a/...](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/guillaume-olivier-
gagnon/75/55a/474)

Email: guillaume.ogagnon@gmail.com

I'm a new graduate in computer engineering, specialized in embedded systems
and software development. I'm passionate about low-level computing,
processors, FPGAs and SoCs, system design and verification, among other
things. Bilingual (English and French). Multiple projects and internships
listed under Linkedin. Formatted CV also available.

------
bonwong

         Location: San Francisco CA
    
         Remote: No
    
         Willing to relocate: Yes
    
         Technologies: Extensive knowledge of AWS services -  
         EC2, RDS, EB, etc; Network engineering that includes 
         both LAN and WAN design, not just maintenance; MySQL / 
         RethinkDB / Cassandra;Experience using Docker 
         containers
    
         APPLY: http://grnh.se/pu32ek
    
         Email: bonny@massdrop.com
    
         MASSDROP engineering is looking for our first DevOps 
         hire!  The ideal candidate knows and loves all things 
         AWS and will be instrumental in scaling our 
         infrastructure.

------
zha
Principal Software Engineer with 10+ years experience in the software industry
after completing MS in CS.

    
    
        Location: Singapore
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes.
        Technologies: 
         - Native mobile apps in iOS and Android (about 5 years): Objective-C, Java.
           15+ apps published on App Store / Play Store.
         - Web applications (10 years): PHP, MySQL, Javascript, C#, ASP.Net MVC.
           AWS, Azure
         - Prior to this, C/C++ developer specializing on Embedded Systems.
    
        Résumé/CV: Will be provided on request.
        Email: reenignesio at gmail

------
bryanvzz
Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, AJAX, HTML, CSS, MySql, Flask, PostgreSql,
Linux Server, Web Development, Full Stack Developer

CV: [https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz](https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz)

Email: egovzz@gmail.com

Full Stack developer, 3+ years of experience. Most of my experience is
developing wep apps for the internal use of the business using regularly
Python as backend, JavaScript, HTML, CSS as frontend, AJAX to make them
dynamic, MySql for the data management and Linux in the server. I'm open to
new opportunities and challenges.

------
Jonoco

      Location: Los Angeles County, CA  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
      Technologies: Javascript, HTML/CSS, Angular, Node, Swift, Python, JSON, SQL, git   
      Resume/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwk-VyT0MrjgOUZRQlRaX2ZhVDA/view?usp=sharing  
      Email: Joshua.N.Cox at gmail.com
    

Self-taught (~2 yrs) applications and front-end developer, 70%-30% front-
backend; experience with developing applications in JS, Python, and Swift (2
App Store apps); aggressively consuming knowledge and eagerly learning new
technologies.

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with(currently
freelance/contract). Check out my code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
jglauche
Location: Mönchengladbach, Germany

Remote: Yes (willing to go on-site for a while)

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby (and Ruby on Rails), JS, PHP, Linux. Also fond of hardware
projects involving 3d printers or similar small scale manufacturing.

Trivia: Started programming professionally 17 years ago, looking for new
challenges. Available for both freelance and full-time jobs immediately.

Résumé/CV: on request / [http://jglauche.de](http://jglauche.de) /
[https://github.com/Joaz](https://github.com/Joaz)

Email: webmaster@joaz.de

~~~
ChrisChurch
Location: Washington, D.C. Metro Area

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: Microsoft Office Suite, Google Apps, Adobe Acrobat, Mobile
Applications, Social Media, Blogging, Social Optimization, SEO, Marketing
Automation.

Trivia: Rising social media expert with immense dedication and passion.
Available for freelance jobs immediately.

Résumé/CV:
[https://VisualCV.com/ChristopherChurch](https://VisualCV.com/ChristopherChurch)

Email: ChristopherHChurch@gmail.com

------
subrat_rout
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: HTML, CSS,JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL and
Angular.js.

Resume: subratrout.com

Github:subratarout

Self taught, passionate about programming, web development especially full
stack web development using JavaScript, ruby on rails and/or MEAN stack.
Recently,completed Front End web development NanoDegree program from Udacity
and Full Stack Web developer program at Coding Dojo, San Jose.

If you want a rockstar/ninja then perhaps you should not hire me. Not at that
level yet. However I will put my 110% effort to work as an Intern or Junior
Developer.

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to place where a lot of sun and sea

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, browserify,
TypeScript, CoffeeScript, Angular

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/) (I
also have a pdf version, do you need it?)

Email: lavrton@gmail.com

I like javascript and open source tools. Javascript is almost my native
language. Happy to work with data visualizations.

------
pawelropa
Location: Wroclaw/Berlin Poland/Germany

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Techologies: Mobile Dev (iOS) mostly, written code in many languages

Profile: [https://angel.co/pawel-ropa](https://angel.co/pawel-ropa)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/pawe%C5%82-ropa/59/ba1/299](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/pawe%C5%82-ropa/59/ba1/299)

Email: pawel[dot]ropa[at]gmail[dot]com

Interested only in offers related to
cryptocurrencies/bitcoin/blockchain/distributed-apps or Golang

------
bonwong

         Location: San Francisco CA
    
         Remote: No
    
         Willing to relocate: Yes
    
         Technologies: NodeJS and PHP, React/Angular a plus
         Experience building tools / dashboards; Ability to    
         create CSS and good UI/UX flows
         
         APPLY:  http://grnh.se/5yeco0
    
         Email: bonny@massdrop.com
    
         MASSDROP engineering is looking for a tools developer. 
         We are looking for developers who have a desire to 
         build fantastic tools that are the backbone of our 
         company.

------
maxehnert

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), MVC, jQuery, Node.js, PHP, Laravel, AWS, HTML / CSS, MongoDB, SQLite3
      Resume/CV: [ http://bit.ly/1INW1Kk ]
      Github: [ https://github.com/maxehnert ]
      Portfolio: [ http://maxehnert.com ]
      Email: [ maxehnert[a t](google's mail service)[dot]com ]
    

Primarily do front end work but really interested in working across the entire
stack and learning as much as possible.

------
dirtybirdnj
Location: New Jersey / Commutes to NYC

Remote: Yes Please!

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP MVC, CakePHP, Laravel, Javascript, jQuery, SQL (MySQL,
Postgres, PostGIS)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mat-
gilbert/38/320/377](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mat-gilbert/38/320/377)

email matgilbert@gmail.com

Mid-level PHP MVC guy looking for an established team to join. Searching for
the right environment that will help me gain the experience and knowledge
required to go from mid-level to senior.

------
bonwong

         Location: San Francisco CA
    
         Remote: No
    
         Willing to relocate: Yes
    
         Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, MySQL, 
         Redis/Memcache, React and Fluxible,  Sass, Javascript 
         frameworks (Backbone.js, AngularJS, etc.)
         
         APPLY:  http://grnh.se/oira73
    
         Email: bonny@massdrop.com
    
         MASSDROP engineering is looking for a full-stack 
         engineer, a fast- growing team who is building the 
         foundation of our company with HUGE impact

------
lpinca

      Location: Perugia Area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: It depends on the offer
      Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, Primus, Express, jQuery), SQL (MySQL), Redis, MongoDB, PHP, Linux, Bash, Git, CSS, HTML
      Résumé/CV: Will send via email
      Github: https://github.com/lpinca
      Email: luigipinca (gmail)
    

I enjoy learning and collaborating with others and I'm looking for a working
environment where I can expand my experience, skills and knowledge.

------
akeyes
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, looking for jobs in East Midlands area.

Technologies:

Perl Web development.

Linux Systems Administration

Full-stack development.

Full skillset at
[https://akeyes.co.uk/skillset/](https://akeyes.co.uk/skillset/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://akeyes.co.uk/CV_Alasdair_Keyes.docx](https://akeyes.co.uk/CV_Alasdair_Keyes.docx)

Email: See CV above or
[https://akeyes.co.uk/contact/](https://akeyes.co.uk/contact/)

------
scmoore
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, open to & prefer something different,
picking up MEAN now.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: hello@scottcmoore.com

I'm Scott, I have 3 years' experience in web application development, and I'm
looking to join a small or medium sized technology company. I'm a quick study
and a nice guy.

Thanks!

------
jsnbyh
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Puppet, Perl, PHP, Python, MySQL, Redis, Memcached, Cloudstack,
Git

Resume:
[http://geek.jasonhancock.com/resume/](http://geek.jasonhancock.com/resume/)

Email:
[http://geek.jasonhancock.com/contact/](http://geek.jasonhancock.com/contact/)

Looking for: FTE or part-time contract work building webapps, building CI
pipelines, working with containers, or other interesting work.

------
adomasven
Location: Bristol, UK Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS, Python, PHP, Ruby, JS, ExpressJS, Django, Wordpress,
Rails, KnockoutJS, SQL, REST, Linux, git, CI.

CV: [http://adomasven.com/cv/](http://adomasven.com/cv/)

Email: adomas [dot] ven [at] gmail.com

I can build you your next RESTful API, integrate with existing systems, work
with existing codebases, improving, refactoring, implementing new features,
etc. I am available part-time and prefer working with a free schedule.

------
navd
Location: Tampa, FL

Remote: Would Be Nice

Willing To Relocate: Yes

Technologies: GO, C#, JS HTML5, CSS, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/va94ggmz5876vv3/DNResume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/va94ggmz5876vv3/DNResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: navdgo[ at ] gmail [dot] com

Summary: I'm an experienced web developer with interests in building usable,
and scalable systems. Check out my recent project:
[https://www.doctant.com](https://www.doctant.com)

------
david927
Location: Nice, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US Citizen; Have work visa for UK & France)

Technologies: C#, Node.JS, JS, SQL, NoSql

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick)
[https://github.com/David-Broderick](https://github.com/David-Broderick)
[http://kayia.org](http://kayia.org)

Email: davidbroderick@yahoo.com

------
jdstafford
Location: Baltimore, MD, USA

Remote: For the right position

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Ruby on Rails, Angular, HTML5, CSS3, javascript, Agile,
REST, Ad Tech, DFP

Portfolio:
[http://www.jdstafford.com/portfolio](http://www.jdstafford.com/portfolio)

Email: josh@jdstafford.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/joshua-
stafford/a4/151/828](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/joshua-stafford/a4/151/828)

------
sushrutbidwai
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, D3.js, Solr, Lucene, Mongodb, AWS, Scala, Mysql,
RabbitMQ

Most recent product was building a full text faceted search engine with 100
million+ products for Indian consumers.

Most recent contract work was aggregating custodian data to build a wealth
management application for HNIs and wealth managers.

Resume:
[http://sushrutbidwai.com/static/resume.pdf](http://sushrutbidwai.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: sb@sushrutbidwai.com

------
torte
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django & others), Javascript (vanilla, ReactJS,
AngularJS, Node.js, Express), SQL (PostgresSQL), Elasticsearch, MongoDB,
Cassandra, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, Linux

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/torstenengelbrecht](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/torstenengelbrecht)

Email: torsten.engelbrecht@gmail.com

At the moment I am only looking for PART-TIME & REMOTE jobs. This might change
in the future though.

------
spdustin

      Location:            Chicago suburbs, IL, US
      Remote:              Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:        SharePoint, XSL, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, .NET
      Website:             http://sharepointexperience.com/
      Email:               hn(at)sharepointexperts.com
    

Always looking for SharePoint-related project work, from integration with
existing LOB systems to new training, branding or development projects.

------
brightsize
Location: Washington state

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not, but never say never (hello Berlin!).

Technologies: Python, Flask, CherryPy, Django, Leaflet, JQuery, Scala,
Scalatra, Postgres/PostGIS, Google App Engine, AWS.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson)

Email: thirdwind@live.com

Other: I'm interested in CTO or very senior developer/architect positions. C2C
contract or full-time.

------
whealey22

      Location:San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote:Yes 
      Willing to relocate:No
      Technologies:MATLAB, LabVIEW, Java, MysSQL, Unix, HTML, CSS, LaTeX, Swift.
      RÃ©sumÃ©/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdc7vx669xibbda/Michael_DW_Resume%20.pdf?dl=0
      Email:Whealey22@gmail.com
    

I am a recent Berkeley graduate in math and physics looking for an entry level
position in software development or data analysis.

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [http://aleksandrov.ws/cv](http://aleksandrov.ws/cv)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

4+ years of iOS experience; active Git user and open source contributor,
keeping up-to-date with community; 15+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS
X apps.

------
mutatio
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Google Go / Golang, Java, Cassandra, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Big
Data, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, JavaScript / TypeScript

Resume/CV: [https://martingallagher.com](https://martingallagher.com) /
[https://github.com/martingallagher](https://github.com/martingallagher)

Email: martin@martingallagher.com

------
mutaaf
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: If it makes sense

Technologies: C#, JS, Java, Android, iOS, Xamarin, AngularJS, NodeJS, WebAPI,
MVC, ASP.Net, MSMQ, AMQP, Swift, Objective-C, JIRA

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/mutaaf,
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g55n26luq6t6ow/mutaaf_aziz_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g55n26luq6t6ow/mutaaf_aziz_resume_july.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mutaaf.aziz@gmail.com

~~~
smcguinness
Check out -
[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Tourconnect-2/jobs](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Tourconnect-2/jobs)

------
xinyuzhao
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: C++, MATLAB, R, Machine Learning, Image Processing, Statistics,
Optimization

Resume/CV:
[http://xinyu.zhao.gao.io/resume.pdf](http://xinyu.zhao.gao.io/resume.pdf)

Email: xinyu.zhao@gao.io

I’m currently a PhD student at Auburn University and will graduate in summer
of 2016. I’m looking for machine learning and image processing related
positions.

------
szastupov
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to NYC, SF, Berlin

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, C, C++, Linux, embedded systems, web apps,
computer graphics, etc..

LinkedIn:
[https://ru.linkedin.com/in/szastupov](https://ru.linkedin.com/in/szastupov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/szastupov](https://github.com/szastupov)

Email: stepan.zastupov@gmail.com

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Java, MongoDB, Apache Spark, Hadoop, SQL,
Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV: lt.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Fucusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications. Can work on a project / contract / freelance basis.

------
sackofneurons
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Contract

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python

Resume:
[https://grey.colorado.edu/mediawiki/sites/mingus/images/9/9f...](https://grey.colorado.edu/mediawiki/sites/mingus/images/9/9f/resume_MINGUS.pdf)

Email: reflection@gmail.com

I am a cognitive scientist with a strong background in deep learning, software
development and DevOps. I love automation.

------
djd3141
Location: Philadelphia, PA,USA

Remote: Can only work remote positions(due to medical condition)

Willing to relocate: I would love to but can't, my apologies.

Technologies: HTML5,CSS3,JavaScript, Python, C, Swift and I have dabbled with
LISP(Racket, Common Lisp)

Resume: I'll gladly email it to anyone who would like it :)

email: david.johndou@gmail.com

I'm a 29 year old, self-taught developer looking for new opportunities in
mobile(iOS) and web. Thanks for checking out my post!

------
akrakesh
Location: Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
meesterdude
location: philadelphia

remote: yes

will relocate: for the right company

technologies: full pancake stack rails, ES, javascript, git, linux

skills: design, usability, infrastructure, debugging, monitoring, electronics,
copywriting, project management, documentation, leadership

CV: ask and ye shall receive

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7)

github: [http://github.com/meesterdude](http://github.com/meesterdude)

website: [http://ruru.name](http://ruru.name)

email: r.heyhowsitgoing(at)ruru.name

Hello there! I'm a strong pragmatist with an attention for detail and the
drive to ship good code. I enjoy learning and collaborating with others. I
have contributed to several OSS projects, and even made a few of my own
(latest:
[https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq](https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq)).
I'm eager for a new venture, so please feel free to reach out if you think it
could be a fit!

------
Shadow6363
Location: Hershey, PA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Linux, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: Christopher.Ryan.Cope@gmail.com

Looking to do something new and interesting somewhere warmer than the
northeastern U.S.

------
Motrax
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Git, Python, Bash,
Express.js, node.js

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_r...](https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_resume.pdf)

Email: kid_icarus3@yahoo.com

Looking for an entry-level, front-end position.

------
geuis
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: javascript, python, html5, css3, node.js, lots of frameworks,
etc

Resume: will send on request

Email: geuis.teses@gmail.com

I created and run [http://jsonip.com](http://jsonip.com) (7-10 million
requests daily) and Helium CSS [https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css).

------
lelf

        Location: Samara, RU
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: yes
        Technologies: Haskell / FP / C / POSIX / some client-side web
        Résumé/CV: http://lelf.lu/resume
        Email: me@lelf.lu
    

Looking for new opportunities. Ideally Haskell / functional programming /
deptypes (big system in Coq would be my dream job).

------
lakshman111
Location: San Francisco

Remote: If you want, but I would much rather be around the team.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Excel, SQL (I'm a former consultant, not a software engineer)

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=144982028&trk=nav_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=144982028&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile)

Email: lmody2014@kellogg.northwestern.edu

------
Ursus1987
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Tecnologies: Java, Javascript, Ruby, SQL, HTML, CSS

Skills: Full-stack developer. I work on webapps for the risk management area
of one of the most big company in Italy

Resume/CV: [https://it.linkedin.com/pub/ivan-
lasorsa/a6/b1/70a](https://it.linkedin.com/pub/ivan-lasorsa/a6/b1/70a)

Email: ivan.lasorsa(AT)gmail(DOT)com

------
karaujo
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends to where

Technologies: Java 8, Spring, Spring MVC, Hibernate, RabbitMQ, Apache Solr,
MySQL, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Git, Linux

Resume/CV:
[https://renato.software/resume.html](https://renato.software/resume.html)

Email: me@renato.software

I have 12 years of experience working with Java. Worked with high audience
websites, most of the time as a backend engineer.

------
grv
Location: San Jose Remote: Ok Willing to relocate: Yes, (Visa Sponsorship
required) Technologies: PHP, Java, SQL,JavaScript, HTML5, C#, Python, CSS3,
Groovy,Node.js, Codeigniter, Bootstrap, HMVC, Jquery, Hibernate, spring,
Grails Resume: [http://1drv.ms/1UkJh9m](http://1drv.ms/1UkJh9m) Email:
dhruvgogna@live.com

------
djloche
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes please

Willing to Relocate: Yes ( Preferable: Oregon / Washington / California )

Technologies: Ruby/Rails/CSS/HTML

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannynicolas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dannynicolas)

email: danny@wakingideas.com

Visa: USA citizen \--- Looking for Junior Developer or QA opportunities, have
past experience with support roles.

------
jchenn
Location: Los Angeles

Willing to relocate: yes, but prefer California

Technologies: Java, Python

Resume: (posted on linkedin)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-
chen/35/161/727](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonathan-chen/35/161/727)

email: jaay.chenn [at] gmail [dot] com

Summary: I am a recent graduate looking for any entry level positions. Thanks
for reading!

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (jQuery, Knockout), SQL, VB.NET, C#,
ASP.NET, PHP (CakePHP), git, TFS, bash \--I'm very interested in learning new
technologies if given the good opportunity.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano)

Email: wdistefano[at]shwuzzle[dot]com

------
halilb
Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: javascript, angularJS, objective-c

Other technologies: node.js, linux, git

resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb)

Looking for a job where i can use my current skills for developing web and/or
iOS clients, and improve my back-end skills with any language(node, go or
anything).

------
mdshadabnehal
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Techologies: Core Java,Jsp,Servlet,JDBC ,javascript,HTML,CSS,GIT,Beyond
Compare,Apache Tomcat 7,Oracle 10g sql,Jquery,Mysql,XML

E-mail: mdshadabnehal@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B66pgcpanhrXMTJWYWFCZkdEMTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B66pgcpanhrXMTJWYWFCZkdEMTg/view?usp=sharing)

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: Oakland/SF Bay Area/Silicon Valley (have car & motorcycle, will
travel)

Remote: Yup

Willing to Relocate: We can talk about it.

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/FrontEnd Designer (not a Developer though I do
HTML/CSS/JS)

Resume: jamesdeanbooth.com/jamesdeanbooth-resume.pdf
behance.com/jamesdeanbooth angel.co/james-dean-booth jamesdeanbooth.com

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gmail (dot) com

~~~
jamesdeanbooth
Awesome dude who has a ton of skills. Loves communication and working out
problems.

Need someone who can do a lot of different design? That's me.

Looking for project, contract, or FT.

------
sangupta
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: May Be

Technologies: Java, J2EE

Github: [https://github.com/sangupta](https://github.com/sangupta)

Website: [http://sangupta.com](http://sangupta.com)

Email: sandy.pec@gmail.com

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/sandypec](http://in.linkedin.com/in/sandypec)

------
dsego
Location: Split, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: EU

Technologies: JS, HTML, CSS, git

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/dsego/cv/blob/master/cv.md](https://github.com/dsego/cv/blob/master/cv.md)

Email: davorin.sego@gmail.com

Experienced web developer, mostly kludgy PHP frameworks and currently Django,
but would love to work more with modern JS frameworks.

------
shruzberi
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies : Python, AngularJS, Flask, Django, HTML, CSS, Javascript,
Twitter Bootstrap, NodeJS (beginner), Learning Apache Spark

Resume/CV: [https://in.linkedin.com/pub/savinay-
narendra/17/2b8/984](https://in.linkedin.com/pub/savinay-narendra/17/2b8/984)

Email: savinay.90@gmail.com

------
Gargol
Location: Cracow, Poland (Europe)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, AngularJS, NodeJS, HTML, CSS, Git, Gulp/Grunt

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rsNEcr6qe9_0mYLfzyHyLtHo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rsNEcr6qe9_0mYLfzyHyLtHo62s4V2jvprpPdiVbM58/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: nazargargol@gmail.com

------
gabrieledarrigo
Location: Milan / Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I dream USA)

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6), Node.js, HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, LESS, MongoDB,
MySql

Resume: \- CV: Just email me

    
    
        - github: https://github.com/gabrieledarrigo
    

Email: darrigo.g@gmail.com

Other: Really passionate about frontend development, I like to design and
implement UI and I'll go grazy with modern JS enviroment : )

------
fran7co
Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Objective-C, OpenCV, PCL, OpenNI2, Kinect

Resume/CV:
[https://ar.linkedin.com/in/fran6co](https://ar.linkedin.com/in/fran6co)

Github: [https://github.com/fran6co](https://github.com/fran6co)

Email: fran6co@gmail.com

Looking for computer vision related jobs

------
hpux
Location: San Jose (CA)

Part Time: Yes

Remote: Yes (Partially available in the office)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Go, Machine Learning

Resume: [https://daqo.github.io/](https://daqo.github.io/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dqorashi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dqorashi)

Email: davoud.qorashi@gmail.com

------
sayembd
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, definitely

Technologies: Java, Spring, JPA, Hibernate, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Jenkins, HTML,
CSS, JavaScript

Resume/CV:
[http://www.mediafire.com/view/uc0dq2t0w4fqxgd/sayem_ahmed_re...](http://www.mediafire.com/view/uc0dq2t0w4fqxgd/sayem_ahmed_resume.pdf)

Email: sayem64@gmail.com

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/MichaelMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: see resume or Michael dot P dot Maddox at capprime dot com
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
amirouche
Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes!

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: 80% backend/20 frontend. Oracle Berkeley DB, LevelDB, Scheme,
Python, Django, Flask, HTML, CSS, SASS, Javascript (reactjs, jquery)

Resume/CV: [http://hyperdev.fr](http://hyperdev.fr) (4 years of xp, high
traffic website: newspaper, embedded: tv industry)

Email: amirouche@hypermove.net

------
solumos

      Location: NYC
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, PHP, Laravel, MySQL, MongoDB
      Interests: full-stack engineering, data science
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/solumos
      solumos.com
      github.com/solumos
      Email: tom at solumos dot com

------
krapp
Location: Waco/Austin, TX

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP, JS, SQL, C#

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)
[https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

------
chad_strategic
Location:Denver

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies: PHP, Codeigniter, AWS, Linux, Twitter Bootstrap, Javascript,
CSS, Html5, Jquery, MysSql, Human Communications, Finance

Resume/CV:[http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hn0901#/](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hn0901#/)

Email:info@strategic-options.com

------
basseq
Location: Washington, DC / Northern Virginia (VA)

Remote: Unlikely

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

I'm a technologist (front-end, HTML, CSS, CS Degree from a top public
university) turned business strategist (management consulting, market
analysis, program design) turned sales & operations guy (B2B [but like B2C],
professional services, portfolio financials).

------
ryanhd

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
      Remote: Ok, prefer on site
      Willing to relocation: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6_x6dJTZka9a0VmNlJjR3A1WHc/view?usp=sharing
      Email: ryandhaase@gmail.com

------
Becca_J
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh (UK), remote

Copy And Documentation Editor, Conversion Rate Optimiser And Proofreader.

Does your website, documentation, or book have grammar goblins, sentence
snarks, and word wights? I'll banish them while simutaneously marshalling your
copy into a more readable style, which will positively impact your conversion
rates and give you rabidly loyal customers or readers.

Latest article of interest: Editor’s Case Study: Krita, the Opensource
Photoshop Replacement - [http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/editors-case-
study-krit...](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/editors-case-study-krita-
the-opensource-photoshop-replacement/). This was published yesterday. Krita's
devs are awesome, and they have responded to the case study enthusiastically
and with immediate changes to their site.

A recent client's thoughts on my work: "I hired Rebecca to proof-read and edit
my book before it went to layout. In my perfect manuscript she found and
corrected about 1000 errors, and the book is much stronger for her work. She
was reliable, professional, competent, and prices her work fairly. I'd
definitely hire her again." \- Guy Windsor, historical swordsmanship expert
and author.

Technologies: British English, American English, Markdown, Git,
Word/OpenOffice, Scrivener, Google Docs.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

Email: becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

Twitter: @Becca_Judd

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/beccajudd)

My current and past clients include specialist coffee producer Has Bean,
author and Hacker News regular Charles Stross, and (in a pro bono capacity)
one of Coursera's biggest MOOCs, "Learning How To Learn."

I currently have space to take on new editing and proofreading projects.

Please see my website for further information, including pricing plans:
[http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/](http://www.beccajuddproofreading.com/)

If you're interested in learning more about how I could help you, I invite you
to email me at becca@beccajuddproofreading.com

------
navalsaini
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: nodejs, android, ios, frontend js(angular, sencha, backbone)

Other technologies: C, C++, android framework, linux kernel, opencv beginner
(etc...)

resume:
[http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_2015.pdf](http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_2015.pdf)

Email: navalnovel@gmail.com

------
stock_toaster

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: backend development -- python, Go, shell/bash,
                    ruby (a bit rusty), C (even rustier)
      Email: trousers at fastmail.fm
      Github: https://github.com/cactus
      Resume: available upon request

------
ivanca
Location: Colombia (South America)

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, Python, Node, many others (check link below)

Resume/CV:
[http://nyudvik.com/PresentationIvan/public/Your%20Startup.ht...](http://nyudvik.com/PresentationIvan/public/Your%20Startup.html)

Email: ivanca -> gmail

------
goodbadwolf

      Location: Pune, India
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Unity3D (iOS & Android), C#, C++, Java
      Resume/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Wf-3cBuszCZQt9eOh7_pCUMkQQHwBNbJIFXRrmXL9Jo/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: manishpmathai@gmail.com

------
morenoh149
New York City

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Tech: Javascript, ruby on rails, Front-end, css, responsive design, node.js,
express, gulp, mocha chai, Amazon web services, react.js

resume:
[http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf](http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf)

email: morenoh149@gmail.com

------
Harkins
Location: Chicago, IL, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Haskell, Rails, hybridizations of the two, JS, sysadmin

Hybridizations, you say?:
[https://push.cx/2015/railsconf](https://push.cx/2015/railsconf)

Blog: [https://push.cx](https://push.cx)

Email: ph@ blog domain

Resume: available via email

------
sunkibaek
Location: South Korea

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby (on Rails), jQuery, AngularJS, HTML + CSS

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunkibaek](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunkibaek)

Email: s@sunkibaek.com

I would love to build MVPs for early startups! Also interested in healthcare-
related apps. Thanks!

------
evride
Fullstack/Front-end Developer

Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Javascript, Canvas, PHP, CakePHP, CodeIgniter, HTML/CSS, Python,
3D Printing

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/evride](https://www.linkedin.com/in/evride)

Email: eridenour@gmail.com

Resume: email me

Passionate about canvas programming and 3d printing.

------
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

GitHub: [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, Django, Flask, Git, Linux

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc](https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc)

Email: architv07@gmail.com

------
bvukas
Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: VSTO, Add-in Express, NetOffice, VBA

Resume/CV:

    
    
      - resume: http://www.bernardvukas.com/resume/
      - website: http://www.bernardvukas.com
      - portfolio: http://www.bernardvukas.com/portfolio/
    

Email: bernard(at)bvukas.com

------
notmyusername
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/node.js, C++ (boost,stl)/ c#, python

Linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

Interested in freelance / contracts opportunities (London,UK or remote) \-----

------
brandonlee503
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript(Node, Angular), Java, Swift, Python

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Du0MuCVtclS0I0eWtEbzQ1Z3M...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Du0MuCVtclS0I0eWtEbzQ1Z3M/view)

Email: brandonlee503@gmail.com

------
mysql_cass_dba

      Location: Mountain View, CA
      Remote: On-site or remote
      Willing to relocate: South SF Bay only
      Technologies: MySQL DBA/developer, Caassandra DBA, Perl, Linux, Chef, C
      RÃ©sumÃ©/CV: https://github.com/jamesbriggs
      Email: james.briggs@yahoo.com

------
alashley
Location: Victoria BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: C# ASP.NET, Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, D3.js, Web API,
Git/SVN

Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/connecteddeveloper/](https://bitbucket.org/connecteddeveloper/)

Email: connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com

------
michalrentka
iOS Developer with 4+ years experience as freelancer, finished MS in CS

Location: Prague, Czech republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: would prefer not to, but willing to visit when needed

Technologies: iOS & watchOS apps (Objective-C, Swift), Web (PHP, Node.js,
AngularJS, jQuery, HTML, CSS), Design (Photoshop)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/michal-
rentka?access=E9r4GCzyqgj](https://www.visualcv.com/michal-
rentka?access=E9r4GCzyqgj)
[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/michalrentka](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/michalrentka)
[https://angel.co/michal-rentka](https://angel.co/michal-rentka)

Email: michalrentka (at) gmail.com

------
gothy
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: mostly front-end - JS/Coffee, SASS, React/Flux, Backbone, Node.
Also played with Go, Elixir.

Résumé/CV: [http://gothy.me](http://gothy.me)

Email: dmitry.utkin@gmail.com

Interested in building web projects from top to bottom, FP, scaling problems.

------
glenFeldkamp
Location: Normal, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (US)

Technologies: Java, C++, Android, C, SQL

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7u23norc3gkgc5n/resume8-1-15.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7u23norc3gkgc5n/resume8-1-15.pdf?dl=0)

Email: glen.feldkamp@gmail.com

------
personalcompute
Location: Reno, Nevada

Remote: Possible

Willing to Relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: C++, Python, Javascript, SQL, Django, Flask, OpenGL, QT, Boost,
Git

Résumé/CV: [http://www.johngm.com/resume-john-miller-
sept2015.pdf](http://www.johngm.com/resume-john-miller-sept2015.pdf)

Email: john@johngm.com

------
jaap-suter
What: Rendering/Performance/Generalist Engineer

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: C++, C#, DirectX, GPGPU

Resume: [http://www.jaapsuter.com/jaap-suter-resume-
august-2015.pdf](http://www.jaapsuter.com/jaap-suter-resume-august-2015.pdf)

Email: work@jaapsuter.com

------
fracchio
Location: Italy

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe)

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Ruby, Python, Linux, Bash, Cordova/Phonegap,
Mainly web stack

Resume: Available upon request /
[http://github.com/joxer](http://github.com/joxer)

Email: diego.luca.candido (at) gmail (dot) com

------
mdergosits
Location: California

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes, San Francisco, Seattle

Technologies: C/C++, Golang, Java, Linux, Click, Git, and always willing to
work in whatever tools best fit the problem.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/Qzfevg](https://goo.gl/Qzfevg)

Email: mad293 [at] cornell.edu

------
bookmyself
Location: San Francisco, Chicago, New York, Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C/C++, Javascript, Python, HTML/CSS, Angular, Node, Git

Resume:
[http://www.devanpatel.me/resume.pdf](http://www.devanpatel.me/resume.pdf)

Email: devanppatel92@gmail.com

------
JohnnyLee
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, Go, JavaScript

Resume/CV:
[https://www.crumpington.com/resume.pdf](https://www.crumpington.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hn@crumpington.com

I'm currently in Amsterdam for interviews. I require visa sponsorship.

------
arpitjain305
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, SQL, Python

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zan0rhmy6erdir/ArpitJain.2015.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zan0rhmy6erdir/ArpitJain.2015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: arpit.305@gmail.com

------
arcadius
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Sure

Technologies: HTML/css/js, Python & Flask, Ruby & Sinatra & Rails, PostgreSQL.
I once poked Node.js.

Email: duncan.mackey@gmail.com

Student at University of Washington looking for internship (or part time work)
doing frontend or backend web development.

------
aerossaga
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Go, JavaScript, Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://scottschecter.com/resume_scottschecter.pdf](http://scottschecter.com/resume_scottschecter.pdf)

Email: scott@schecterandco.com

------
xentronium
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JS, Coffeescript, frameworks, databases, the usual
drill

Resume/CV:
[http://markabramov.me/cv/cv.en.pdf](http://markabramov.me/cv/cv.en.pdf)

Email: me@markabramov.me

------
postscript16
Location: San Jose, CA Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Resume/CV: Will send
upon request Email: postscript16@gmail.com

I have a background in C and some experience with C++ and Python but would
love to learn any other programming language.

------
hackersaurav
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, C++, Java, Node.js (expressjs, sailsjs), Spring MVC

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/434c996d](http://registry.jsonresume.org/434c996d)

Email: saurav1991@gmail.com

------
chocks
Location: Wichita, KS

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Perl, PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Java

RÃ©sumÃ©/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/echockalingam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/echockalingam)

Email: chocks@outlook.com

------
jamesdullaghan
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React

Interests: Fullstack development, learning new technologies

Resume: [http://jamesdullaghan.me/resume](http://jamesdullaghan.me/resume)

Email: james@pandodev.com

------
yial
Location: State College, PA

Remote: No preference.

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JS/MySQL. More hands on experience with UAVs, "Drones",
Multiroters, etc at the moment.

Resume: Email. Currently a Retail Manager for a specialty store.

Email: Kieran@KieranTHolland.com

------
sgberlin
### Frontend/UI developer with marketing background ###

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS, AngularJS, React

Please visit: [https://sebastiangraef.com/](https://sebastiangraef.com/)

------
markallenhall
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: AngularJS, Node, MongoDB, Ionic/Cordova, Android, HTML5, Canvas,
D3

Resume: [http://mankind.com/resume](http://mankind.com/resume)

Email: markallenhall@gmail.com

------
noiv

      Location: Cologne, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Relocate: Where English or German is spoken
      Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Canvas, SpiderMonkey, Python (Notebook), GIS, SQL
      Email: noiv11@gmail.com

------
dstarman
Location: Orlando, Fl Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes, to almost all
locations. Technologies: Python, Java, C, SQL, misc. others Resume: E-mail for
resume Email: dstarmanucf@gmaul.com

Looking for a junior position.

------
jarstorm

      Location: Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Javascript, Meteor, SQL
      Resume/CV: available upon request
      Email: javierabadrodriguez at gmail.com

------
weston
Hi there! My name is Weston and I'm looking for a role in customer service or
customer success at a startup. FT or PT. Thanks!

Location: Houston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: n/a

Resume/CV: linkedin.com/in/westonludeke

Email: weston(at)westonludeke(dot)com

------
tbescherer
Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, Backbone, React, HTML, CSS,
SQL

Resume/CV: [http://tbescherer.xyz](http://tbescherer.xyz)

Email: Tbescherer@gmail.com

------
diegocastro
Location: Rio de Janeiro, RJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Techologies: PHP (symfony2, laravel and magento), Python (django and flask)

Resume: [https://goo.gl/3OnlHY](https://goo.gl/3OnlHY)

Email: castroc.diego@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

~~~
merrua
I really like your Portfolio website (but sadly am not hiring at the moment).

------
roscoebeezie
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, R

Résumé: Via email

Email: roscoe1245[at]gmail[dot]com

Graduated in May with a B.S. in math and I'm looking for something data
related. Failing this, maybe I could break into IT with a help desk position.

------
balazsbela
Location: Berlin

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Qt, Boost, C, Linux

Resume: [https://github.com/balazsbela](https://github.com/balazsbela), will
send one on request

Email: balazsbela@gmail.com

------
ankitvad
Location: India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: _In Resume_

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/7Uh9Wc](https://goo.gl/7Uh9Wc)

Github: _In Resume_

Email: _In Resume_

Looking for data mining/Machine Learning/NLP rel

------
nikhildaga
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Nodejs, Meteorjs, Reactjs, MongoDB

Resume/CV: [https://nikhilda.ga/resume](https://nikhilda.ga/resume)

Email: nikhil.daga.bitsian@gmail.com

------
kevinprince
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Puppet, PHP

Resume / CV: [http://kevinprince.me/hireme/](http://kevinprince.me/hireme/)

Email: hireme@kevinprince.me

------
pma
Location:Midwest,United States

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:Python.Perl,Bash,html,css,Django,Ansible,Docker,Vagrant,Git,PostgreSQL,MySQL,Redis,AWS(Ec2,S3,VPC,),Linux(Debian,Ubuntu,CentOS)

Email:inverse9000@gmail.com

------
roadbeats
Location: Oakland/San Francisco

Remote: Yes/No

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://azer.bike/resume.pdf](http://azer.bike/resume.pdf)

E-Mail: azer@roadbeats.com

------
madprops
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python, django, javascript, html, css, linux

Resume: [http://brostack.org](http://brostack.org)

Email: contact@brostack.org

------
thirdknife
Location: Islamabad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Php, python, git

Resume: [https://thirdknife.github.io](https://thirdknife.github.io)

Email: shakeel.shafique@gmail.com

------
hitgeek
Location: Philadelphia Area

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: node/express, C#/ASP MVC/WPF, SQL, MongoDB, health care sector
expertise

Resume: rupp.io/resume

Email: bob at rupp io

------
giantredviking
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Android, PHP,
Django, PostgreSQL

Resume/CV: Email

Email: baileyaustinw@gmail.com

------
martinni
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, SF.

Technologies: Top 5(C#, Java, Obj-c, Golang, Python)

CV: ca.linkedin.com/in/nmartin39

Email: nicolas.martin.0986@gmail.com

------
cowkrs_knw_user
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Will Consider

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, MongoDB, Javascript

Résumé/CV: Will send upon reqeust

Email: newstart@boun.cr

~~~
BGjobman
Hi, I have work in both Baltimore and NYC. I've tried to reach you, would you
shoot an email back my way? bgrutman@gmail.com

------
rilita
Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Yes/only

Willing to relocate: Remote work only

Technologies: Perl, C, C++, Java, PHP, Python, Coldfusion

Email: work@rilita.com

Payment accepted: Bitcoin only

------
sbastidasr
Location: Quito, Ecuador.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: iOS Dev. Objective-C/Swift, Javascript, Node.js

Resume/CV: sbastidasr.com

Email: sbastidasr@gmail.com

------
neverminder
Location: Central London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Scala, Akka, Slick, Play, Postgresql

Resume: available on request

Email: darodymas@gmail.com

------
neostar26
Location: Ahmedabad,Gujarat, India

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: yes
    
      Technologies:php, html5, corona sdk, unity3d, aws, game development, phonegap, ios, android, wordpress, magento, windows mobile, 
    
      RÃ©sumÃ©/CV: https://in.linkedin.com/pub/rajendra-pondel/b0/512/13
    
      Email:neostar20@gmail.com
    
      Github: https://github.com/neostar20

------
curiousjorge

      Location: Vancouver, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Flask, Python, Javascript, PHP, SQL
      RÃ©sumÃ©/CV: email
      Email: mr.qimm@gmail.com

